# mac os 9 frozen



## jsn (Jan 29, 2002)

Hi,

I have a G4 with mac os 9 and mac os X.

I have reinstalled mac 9.2 several times because my computer frozen. And for each reinstallation I choose the option that reinstall the whole system creating annother boot disk.

So last time I reinstaled everithing I had to install my UMAX program tu run mt scanner and the computer frozen.

Can it be a virus ?

thanks
jsn


----------



## twyg (Jan 30, 2002)

What happens when you restart?


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

i think what twyg is trying to get at is that we don't usually reinstall our whole system because of a freeze up. especially one that takes place in os9. just hit the restart key and let disk first aid put it back in minimal operating shape when it reboots. after a few of these, you should probably run a third party repair program like diskwarrior or techtool pro.  no big deal really. if you are getting the same crash over and over you need to find the extension conflict that is causing it. there is a program called conflict catcher that helps with this process if you are new to it. you can get a demo copy of it at any good shareware site. 

if you are running vistascan in classic you will get a freeze every time. go to umax site and download magicscan. it is for newer scanners but should still work with yours. anytime you get a freeze, use option-command-esc    This will bring up a dialog to restart in os 9 and will bring up a force quit window in osx/classic. just force quit the offending program or classic environment and go back to work. 

hope this helps. are you new to macs?


----------



## Finch_Litvack (Feb 22, 2002)

I've done a couple of installs now of OS 9.2 on a G3's, G4's and a 3400 PB in more than one case I've had really bad extension conflict with scanner software. The couple I have rectified have gone this route, make sure your upldated to 9.2.2 on the OS and you have the current scanner software from the companies web site. hopefully this will correct the issue.

Finch


----------

